# >> Monthly Resort Recreation Calendars <<



## mrsap

_*Welcome Everyone! *_

_I’d like to compile a Monthly Recreation Calendar list for each Disney Resort! I feel it will be beneficial to those with upcoming trips to have these in one central location! I’d appreciate any contribution of current Recreation Calendars so we can keep this thread up to date. Page 1 will be updated as new calendars are posted. Thank you in advance!_​


----------



## mrsap

*2022*
​*DECEMBER*

*All Star Movies*​
*All Star Music*
*All Star Sports*
*Animal Kingdom Lodge: Jambo*
*Animal Kingdom Lodge: Kidani*
*Art of Animation Resort  *
*Boardwalk Inn Resort/BWV*
*Caribbean Beach Resort*
*Contemporary Resort/BLT*
*Coronado Springs Resort*
*Fort Wilderness Resort*
*Grand Floridian Resort/VGF*
*Old Key West Resort   * 
*Pop Century* 
*Port Orleans - French Quarter*
*Port Orleans - Riverside*
*Polynesian Village Resort*
*Riviera Resort*
*Saratoga Springs Resort*
*Wilderness Lodge CCV /BRV*
*Yacht and Beach Club*
​*NOVEMBER*

*All Star Movies*​
*All Star Music*
*All Star Sports*
*Animal Kingdom Lodge: Jambo*
*Animal Kingdom Lodge: Kidani*
*Art of Animation Resort  *
*Boardwalk Inn Resort/BWV*
*Caribbean Beach Resort*
*Contemporary Resort/BLT*
*Coronado Springs Resort*
*Fort Wilderness Resort*
*Grand Floridian Resort/VGF*
*Old Key West Resort  * 
*Pop Century *
*Port Orleans - French Quarter*
*Port Orleans - Riverside*
*Polynesian Village Resort*
*Riviera Resort*
*Saratoga Springs Resort*
*Wilderness Lodge CCV /BRV*
*Yacht and Beach Club*
​


----------



## mrsap

_*MOVIES UNDER THE STARS *_

​


----------



## limegreenmonorail

This is a fantastic idea! The Fort Wilderness one was posted over on the Camping board: FW Activities


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> This is a fantastic idea! The Fort Wilderness one was posted over on the Camping board: FW Activities



Thank you! You’re always such a big help, too. I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## mrsap

I’m still in need of All Stars, OKW, POFQ, Vero & HHI schedules, if anyone has them to share for Feb. Thank you!!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

mrsap said:


> I’m still in need of all 3 All Stars, OKW, POFQ, Vero & HHI schedules, if anyone has them to share for Feb. Thank you!!


Thank you for doing this!!  

This was previously shared in the HHI thread.  Reposting here:


----------



## mrsap

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Thank you for doing this!!
> 
> This was previously shared in the HHI thread.  Reposting here:



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## CarolynFH

@mrsap, could this be made into a sticky?  Seems like it would drop off the first page and be hard to find after the flurry of calendars are posted at the start of each month.


----------



## CJK

Thanks so much for creating this list!!!


----------



## mrsap

CarolynFH said:


> @mrsap, could this be made into a sticky?  Seems like it would drop off the first page and be hard to find after the flurry of calendars are posted at the start of each month.



Hey there! That’s something the resorts board mod @GADisneyDad14 would do, if it is considered helpful for all to see consistently.


----------



## mrsap

Just added Port Orleans - French Quarter!


----------



## HokieRaven5

Found on Facebook: All Star Movies


----------



## mrsap

Just found All Star Music on FB (even though I don’t have a FB acct.!) lol


----------



## mrsap

Just need Old Key West now.

Thanks to all who have contributed!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm so glad you're doing this.  Also waiting for OKW.


----------



## limegreenmonorail

mrsap said:


> Just need Old Key West now.
> 
> Thanks to all who have contributed!!



I've got OKW! Here you go


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> I've got OKW! Here you go
> View attachment 648703



Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## Simba's Mom

At OKW is there any listing of activities in community hall.  I'm especially interested in Sea Salt Scrubs or Ceramics Painting.


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Simba's Mom said:


> At OKW is there any listing of activities in community hall.  I'm especially interested in Sea Salt Scrubs or Ceramics Painting.


Sure, I grabbed that list while I was in the Community Hall. Don't see any Sea Salt Scrubs, but they do that at Beach Club a couple of days per week.


----------



## Wendysofftoneverland

limegreenmonorail said:


> Sure, I grabbed that list while I was in the Community Hall. Don't see any Sea Salt Scrubs, but they do that at Beach Club a couple of days per week.View attachment 648736


Is the 4 seat Surrey bike per person per 30 minutes?


----------



## mrsap

Wendysofftoneverland said:


> Is the 4 seat Surrey bike per person per 30 minutes?



It’s one set fee based on how long you want rent it, not per person. We just did it in December. Enjoy it!


----------



## Simba's Mom

limegreenmonorail said:


> Sure, I grabbed that list while I was in the Community Hall. Don't see any Sea Salt Scrubs, but they do that at Beach Club a couple of days per week.View attachment 648736



Thanks!  As far as the ones at BC, I'm using the one I made there solo in January, and I love it.  Next trip I'm going to be at OKW, DH's favorite.  There's no way he's going to consider, "Can we stay at BC so I can make another Sea Salt Scrub?"
I wonder what this paint a plaster is.


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Simba's Mom said:


> Thanks!  As far as the ones at BC, I'm using the one I made there solo in January, and I love it.  Next trip I'm going to be at OKW, DH's favorite.  There's no way he's going to consider, "Can we stay at BC so I can make another Sea Salt Scrub?"
> I wonder what this paint a plaster is.


Paint a plaster is painting ceramics. Just acrylic paint and they spray it with gloss. They have piggy banks, Disney figures, magnets, trays, trinket boxes...stuff like that. You can do the scrub at Beach Club even if you're not staying there - if you just plan a dinner or something over there, you can do the scrub activity while you're there. Riviera also does scrubs every day in the Eventi Room, if you're planning to visit there for Topolino's or anything.


----------



## mrsap

Simba's Mom said:


> Thanks!  As far as the ones at BC, I'm using the one I made there solo in January, and I love it.  Next trip I'm going to be at OKW, DH's favorite.  There's no way he's going to consider, "Can we stay at BC so I can make another Sea Salt Scrub?"
> I wonder what this paint a plaster is.



I think it’s a legit enough reason to stay at BC!


----------



## Simba's Mom

mrsap said:


> I think it’s a legit enough reason to stay at BC!



Of course, so do I!  But for some reason, DH disagrees.  Go figure!


----------



## mrsap

Page 2 rescue!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!!! With March only a couple of days away, I would truly appreciate it if anyone who will be in The World during the month of March could please post the March Recreation Calendar for the Disney resort they are staying at!! I’d love to keep this thread as up to date as possible! Thank you all so much in advance for your help and I hope you all have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## mrsap

Our 1st March Recreation Activity Calendar!!

All-Star Music - Thanks @Naomeri!


----------



## mrsap

Polynesian Activity Calendar - Thanks @Minniemoo15 !


----------



## mrsap

Animal Kingdom Lodge - Thank you @limegreenmonorail !!!


----------



## mrsap

Just found All Star Movies! If anyone finds/takes a better picture, I’d appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!! Just wanted to give you a heads up that I updated *Page 1* with the full Movies Under the Stars movie schedule for March!


----------



## CJK

French Quarter!


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> French Quarter!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mrsap

Disregard


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans Riverside - Thanks again @SkyGuy !!!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

mrsap said:


> YC/BC - Thanks so much @SkyGuy !!!
> 
> View attachment 652448


Just a quick mention - this is February's calendar. Anyone have the March one?


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Just a quick mention - this is February's calendar. Anyone have the March one?



Thanks! Thats weird, she’s actually staying there…is it possible they didn’t update the printouts?


----------



## masterpabu

Hi! In case it hasn’t already been sent here’s the one for Wilderness Lodge


----------



## mrsap

masterpabu said:


> Hi! In case it hasn’t already been sent here’s the one for Wilderness Lodge
> View attachment 652515



Thank you so much!!


----------



## mrsap

Coronado Springs!


----------



## mrsap

Beach and Yacht Club - Thanks so much @SkyGuy!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Just a quick mention - this is February's calendar. Anyone have the March one?



Updated with the March calendar! The lounge was handing out the old ones!!


----------



## LabMouse

I love this thread so much! Huge thanks to @mrsap for starting/updating it!


----------



## mrsap

LabMouse said:


> I love this thread so much! Huge thanks to @mrsap for starting/updating it!



Thanks so much for the kind words! I’m  happy to do it!


----------



## mrsap

Contemporary Resort!


----------



## mrsap

Riviera - Thank you so much @Sandisw !!!


----------



## CJK

Pop Century


----------



## CJK

Art of Animation


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Art of Animation
> View attachment 654010



Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## CJK

Sorry, I couldn’t find the regular recreation guide, and no CM could help. The movie schedule is on this sign, however.


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Fort Wilderness activities for March plus St. Patrick's Day activities!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Fort Wilderness activities for March plus St. Patrick's Day activities!View attachment 655008View attachment 655009





CJK said:


> Sorry, I couldn’t find the regular recreation guide, and no CM could help. The movie schedule is on this sign, however.View attachment 654871



Thank you both so much!! I appreciate it!


----------



## mrsap

Grand Floridian- Thank you @SleeplessInTO !!


----------



## CJK

Boardwalk Inn
Go ahead and rotate this and my other posts above if you would like. Lol


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Boardwalk Inn
> Go ahead and rotate this and my other posts above if you would like. Lol



Thank you so much!!!!! I appreciate it!


----------



## mrsap

Hilton Head Island Resort. Thank you @hhisc16 !!


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! I’m still in need of *Saratoga Springs *and* Caribbean Beach *Activity Calendars! If anyone will be at either this week, I’d truly appreciate it if you can grab a picture of the calendar for me! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## chicagodisfan

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! I’m still in need of *Saratoga Springs *and* Caribbean Beach *Activity Calendars! If anyone will be at either this week, I’d truly appreciate it if you can grab a picture of the calendar for me! Thanks so much!!!!



Here’s Caribbean Beach! I asked in the lobby and there weren’t any printed schedules.


.


----------



## mrsap

chicagodisfan said:


> Here’s Caribbean Beach! I asked in the lobby and there weren’t any printed schedules.
> View attachment 657684.



Thank you so much, I truly appreciate it!!!

Caribbean Beach


----------



## mrsap

All Star Sports Grand Opening Activity Calendar



Found in an opening day article *Here.*


----------



## mrsap

Tomorrow is April 1st!! If anyone will be staying at a Disney Resort in April, I would truly appreciate it if you’d grab a picture of the Resort recreation calendar for me!! Thank you so much and have a great trip!!


----------



## Naomeri

Coronado Springs April Activity Calendar


----------



## mrsap

Naomeri said:


> Coronado Springs April Activity Calendar
> 
> View attachment 659198



Thank you So much!! I truly appreciate it! I hope you’re having a great trip!!!


----------



## SM1992

Contemporary resort April


----------



## mrsap

SM1992 said:


> Contemporary resort AprilView attachment 659201



Thank you So much!! I really appreciate it!! I hope you’re having fun!!


----------



## SM1992

mrsap said:


> Thank you So much!! I really appreciate it!! I hope you’re having fun!!
> 
> View attachment 659203


Great week, leaving tomorrow


----------



## mrsap

Poly


----------



## Nordic4tKnight

April CBR


----------



## mrsap

Nordic4tKnight said:


> April CBR
> 
> View attachment 659278



Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!! Hope you’re having a great time!!


----------



## mrsap

Art of Animation


----------



## mrsap

All Star Movies


----------



## SkyGuy

April Boardwalk (not there - I stole it from another page!)


----------



## mrsap

SkyGuy said:


> View attachment 659505
> April Boardwalk (not there - I stole it from another page!)



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

Mrsap I know you can make this upright!


----------



## mrsap

BeBopaSaurus said:


> View attachment 659518
> Mrsap I know you can make this upright!



I got you! Thank you so much! Hope you’re having a great trip!!


----------



## mrsap

Riviera


----------



## Cadbury

From a FB group


----------



## mrsap

Cadbury said:


> From a FB group
> 
> View attachment 659799



Thank you so much! I appreciate it!!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

All Star Sports for April!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> All Star Sports for April!
> 
> View attachment 659841



Hey there! Thanks so much!!!! Have a great time!!


----------



## 10CJ

Does anyone know when they typically release details about Easter at the resorts?


----------



## mickey916

Old Key West Resort (please rotate or let me know how to fix it)


----------



## mrsap

10CJ said:


> Does anyone know when they typically release details about Easter at the resorts?


The last couple of years (for other holidays) the recreation calendars were out usually a day or two before, in my experience.


----------



## mrsap

mickey916 said:


> Old Key West Resort (please rotate or let me know how to fix it)View attachment 659889



Hey!! Thank you so much!!! I hope you’re having a great time!!!


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

@mrsap thanks for all your great work in this thread! Seeing all the calendars in this thread has me excited for my upcoming WDW visits


----------



## shortster

Pop for April!


----------



## mrsap

The Foolish Mortal said:


> @mrsap thanks for all your great work in this thread! Seeing all the calendars in this thread has me excited for my upcoming WDW visits



Thank you so much!!! I truly appreciate the kind words!!  Hope you enjoy your upcoming trips!


----------



## mrsap

shortster said:


> Pop for April!



Thank you so much!!! Have an amazing trip!!


----------



## mrsap

Just also wanted to give my own HUGE THANK YOU! You guys have been WONDERFUL assisting me in collecting the Recreation Calendars!! I can’t tell you how much I appreciate everyone chipping in!!! I hope this thread is just a small part in helping you all plan your magical vacations!! Enjoy!


----------



## The Jackal

mickey916 said:


> Old Key West Resort (please rotate or let me know how to fix it)View attachment 659889


When you take the picture with your phone. Turn your phone sideways. The Dis software puts all pics in landscape mode.


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

The Jackal said:


> When you take the picture with your phone. Turn your phone sideways. The Dis software puts all pics in landscape mode.


Which really stinks. I have tons of portrait pictures I would like to post, but they always get converted to landscape and look terrible


----------



## CJK

limegreenmonorail said:


> All Star Sports for April!
> 
> View attachment 659841


Thank you for posting!! Can anyone by chance read the name of the movie on Friday night? Thanks so much!


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Thank you for posting!! Can anyone by chance read the name of the movie on Friday night? Thanks so much!



Looks to me like Frozen 2… hoping to  have full list of movies in a couple days. Hope to confirm for you.


----------



## mickey916

The Jackal said:


> When you take the picture with your phone. Turn your phone sideways. The Dis software puts all pics in landscape mode.


Thank you! I actually usually take my pictures landscape so that’s good to know. Hoping to do a trip report so hopefully most of my pictures will orient correctly.


----------



## mrsap

Grand Floridian- Thanks so much @bobbiwoz !!


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans French Quarter


----------



## mrsap

Yacht & Beach - Thank you @FidFam !!!


----------



## mrsap

Wilderness Lodge! 

Thanks to my good friend who is there now!! (She’s going to try and take another pic without the glare, but thought I’d at least get something up!)


----------



## mrsap

HHI - Thanks so much @hhisc16 !!!


----------



## mrsap

Full April Movies Under the Stars Schedule


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Thank you for posting!! Can anyone by chance read the name of the movie on Friday night? Thanks so much!


It is Frozen 2


----------



## mrsap

All Star Music - Thanks for posting @BelleFan87!!


----------



## mrsap

Fort Wilderness- Thank you so much @amcc !!!!


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning All!


----------



## mrsap

Hi everyone!!! May is only a couple of days away, so I’d like to ask if anyone, who will be in The World at any Disney Resort during the month, could please snap a picture of the Resort Recreation Calendar for me!! I’d truly appreciate it!! Thank you all in advance for your help!


----------



## mrsap

*Our first May Calendar!!*


Poly - courtesy of Tikiman’s Facebook.


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

mrsap said:


> *Our first May Calendar!!*
> 
> 
> Poly - courtesy of Tikiman’s Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 666128


Hello May!!!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CR/BLT May 2022


----------



## mrsap

GADisneyDad14 said:


> CR/BLT May 2022
> 
> View attachment 666132


Thank you so much, I appreciate it!


----------



## Sirenitas

Just checked in to ASMo, here is the schedule for May.


----------



## mrsap

Sirenitas said:


> Just checked in to ASMo, here is the schedule for May.View attachment 666198


Thank you!!! It’s appreciated!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## Jen0107c

May 2022 Riviera


----------



## mrsap

Jen0107c said:


> View attachment 666208
> May 2022 Riviera


Thanks so much!!! Have a great time!


----------



## Leight19

May animal kingdom lodge, I have dinner at beach club Tuesday so maybe can grab that one as well


----------



## mrsap

Leight19 said:


> View attachment 666209
> May animal kingdom lodge, I have dinner at beach club Tuesday so maybe can grab that one as well


Thank you so much!!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning! 

Fort Wilderness 




Thank you @himandher818 !! Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## focusondisney

Yacht & Beach

Sorry, tried to screen shot & rotate it but ended up blurry.


----------



## mrsap

focusondisney said:


> Yacht & Beach
> View attachment 666378
> Sorry, tried to screen shot & rotate it but ended up blurry.


It’s perfect! Thank you so much!! Have a great time!!


----------



## scottishvixen

mrsap said:


> _*Welcome Everyone! *_
> 
> _I’d like to compile a Monthly Recreation Calendar list for each Disney Resort! I feel it will be beneficial to those with upcoming trips to have these in one central location! I’d appreciate any contribution of current Recreation Calendars so we can keep this thread up to date. Page 1 will be updated as new calendars are posted. Thank you in advance!_​


Port Orleans French Quarter. Sorry I don't know how to rotate it even though I took it in portrait mode.


----------



## mrsap

scottishvixen said:


> Port Orleans French Quarter. Sorry I don't know how to rotate it even though I took it in portrait mode.


Thank you so much!! Have fun!!


----------



## mrsap

Coronado!


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans Riverside!


----------



## mrsap

All Star Music!


----------



## FabFamofFour

Anyone for WL?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Here's Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## FabFamofFour

limegreenmonorail said:


> Here's Wilderness Lodge!View attachment 666931


You're a gem for posting this! Thank you, limegreenmonorail!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Here's Wilderness Lodge!View attachment 666931


Always so helpful!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Veronica75

I’d LOVE to see Boardwalk


----------



## lizdis1

Looking for Saratoga and Grand Floridian for May to plan our weekend


----------



## CJK

Pop Century!


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Pop Century



Thank you so much!! I hope you have a great trip!  If you have time, can you please try and retake because it’s quite hard to read. The quality gets lowered for some reason when posted here. Thanks so much!!


----------



## CJK

I'm not actually there. I asked my friend to take it for me. These are the only pics I have. Please delete whatever you don't want (or I can do it). She has left now, so I can't get her to retake. Sorry!!


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> I'm not actually there. I asked my friend to take it for me. These are the only pics I have. Please delete whatever you don't want (or I can do it). She has left now, so I can't get her to retake. Sorry!!


That one is better! Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## CJK

I'm able to read the movies on my phone:

8pm daily at the Hippy Dippy Pool deck

Sunday - Big Hero 6
Monday - Lilo & Stitch
Tuesday - Lion King (2019)
Wednesday - Cinderella
Thursday - Alice in Wonderland
Friday - The Sword and the Stone
Saturday - Coco

Art of Animation, 8pm, Big Blue Pool Deck

Sunday - Finding Dory
Monday - Tarzan
Tuesday - UP
Wednesday - Brave
Thursday - Mulan
Friday - Freaky Friday
Saturday - Inside Out


----------



## jeremypdx

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm so glad you're doing this.  Also waiting for OKW.


me too


----------



## jeremypdx

CJK said:


> I'm able to read the movies on my phone:
> 
> 8pm daily at the Hippy Dippy Pool deck
> 
> Sunday - Big Hero 6
> Monday - Lilo & Stitch
> Tuesday - Lion King (2019)
> Wednesday - Cinderella
> Thursday - Alice in Wonderland
> Friday - The Sword and the Stone
> Saturday - Coco
> 
> Art of Animation, 8pm, Big Blue Pool Deck
> 
> Sunday - Finding Dory
> Monday - Tarzan
> Tuesday - UP
> Wednesday - Brave
> Thursday - Mulan
> Friday - Freaky Friday
> Saturday - Inside Out


love this


----------



## mrsap




----------



## mrsap

The full Movies Under the Stars list for May is now on Page 1!


----------



## hhisc16

Here is the May Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort Activity Guide!


----------



## mrsap

hhisc16 said:


> Here is the May Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort Activity Guide!
> View attachment 668050


Thank you so much! Hope you had a fun trip!!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Here's Boardwalk!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Here's Boardwalk!
> View attachment 668184


Thank you so much!!! If you’re there, I hope you’re having a great time!


----------



## lizdis1

Hi all, Does anyone have Saratoga and Floridian? TIA!


----------



## wildviper

I knew I would find great information for our Disney Family Vacation in December. It’s been 13 years since we’ve all been to DW together as a family. 

Thank you for this!


----------



## mrsap

Grand Floridian 


Thank you @sheila14 !! I appreciate it!


----------



## lizdis1

Here is Saratoga


----------



## mrsap

lizdis1 said:


> Here is Saratoga


Thank you so much!! Hope you’re enjoying your trip!!


----------



## georgina

Better late than never- Old Key West. Hope it posts right side up!
(Nope -sorry!)


----------



## mrsap

georgina said:


> Better late than never- Old Key West. Hope it posts right side up!
> (Nope -sorry!)


Thank you so much for remembering!! I truly appreciate it!! Hope you’re having a great time!  (I straightened it for you!)


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning All!! I’m still in need of May Recreation Calendars for:


*All Star Sports *
*Art of Animation Resort *
*Caribbean Beach Resort*

Thank you all for your help!!! You guys have been wonderful!!!


----------



## mrsap

All Star Sports


*Click on link for clearer picture.

Thank you @Misscc1374 I appreciate it!


----------



## minmin27

Caribbean Beach Resort. (sorry it's sideways)


----------



## mrsap

minmin27 said:


> View attachment 671534Caribbean Beach Resort. (sorry it's sideways)


Thank you So much! I appreciate it! Hope you’re having fun!


----------



## minmin27

mrsap said:


> Thank you So much! I appreciate it! Hope you’re having fun!
> 
> View attachment 671540


Just got here. But we are!  Thanks!


----------



## pixie dust 112

This is such a cool idea.  We arrive on June 11th and I'm looking forward to seeing the Port Orleans Riverside activities for June.  I'll be sure to check back!, Also @mrsap, I love your avatar!  Go Rangers!


----------



## mrsap

pixie dust 112 said:


> This is such a cool idea.  We arrive on June 11th and I'm looking forward to seeing the Port Orleans Riverside activities for June.  I'll be sure to check back!, Also @mrsap, I love your avatar!  Go Rangers!


Thank you so much! That would be great! Hope you have a great trip!! The Rangers are playing amazing right now… hope they can keep it together!!


----------



## jenij

Hi. Are these activities available for non-resort guests too? Or Disney resort guests, but staying at another resort?
Thanks.


----------



## mrsap

jenij said:


> Hi. Are these activities available for non-resort guests too? Or Disney resort guests, but staying at another resort?
> Thanks.


They are available for resort guests.


----------



## mrsap

Hi everyone!!! June is only a couple of days away! I’d like to ask if anyone staying at a Disney Resort during the month could please snap a picture of the Resort Recreation Calendar for me!! I’d truly appreciate it!! Thank you all in advance for your help!


----------



## mrsap

First June Calendar!

Poly


----------



## mrsap

Riviera


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## Figmentv

mrsap said:


> Port Orleans Riverside


Thanks so much for posting this. 

I wonder if POR activities are similar to POFQ. We arrive there on 6/29.


----------



## mrsap

Pop


----------



## mrsap

Figmentv said:


> Thanks so much for posting this.
> 
> I wonder if POR activities are similar to POFQ. We arrive there on 6/29.


Hi there! Upon looking at May’s Recreation Calendars (Page 1 has the full list) Movies are different, but it appears activities are the same, just different days. See calendars below. Hope that helps.

*PO Riverside *

*PO FQ*


----------



## mrsap

PO French Quarter


----------



## mrsap

Figmentv said:


> Thanks so much for posting this.
> 
> I wonder if POR activities are similar to POFQ. We arrive there on 6/29.


Just got PO FQ above!


----------



## mrsap

Yacht & Beach



Thank you for posting @luvpoohandcompany !!


----------



## pixie dust 112

mrsap said:


> Thank you so much! That would be great! Hope you have a great trip!! The Rangers are playing amazing right now… hope they can keep it together!!


I see you have it up already!  Thank you! Go Rangers! Do you think my family will get mad if i insist on going back to the room to watch them while we're there?


----------



## mrsap

pixie dust 112 said:


> I see you have it up already!  Thank you! Go Rangers! Do you think my family will get mad if i insist on going back to the room to watch them while we're there?


Hi! Yes I found it earlier today!!! Thank you, though!!!  And I see no issue with going back to the room early to watch!!! If anything, just throw one of these out and you’ll be fine!!



Have a great trip and Let’s Go Rangers!!


----------



## mrsap

All Star Movies


----------



## Ams312

AKL


----------



## mrsap

Ams312 said:


> AKL


Thank you so much!! Have a fun trip!!


----------



## andrewilley

mrsap said:


> PO French Quarter
> 
> View attachment 673368View attachment 673369View attachment 673370



Riverside & French Quarter do not seem to have updated their notice boards from the May content as yet, so that's still the May info.

Andre


----------



## mrsap

andrewilley said:


> Riverside & French Quarter do not seem to have updated their notice boards from the May content as yet, so that's still the May info.
> 
> Andre


Thanks. Looks like that for FQ’s, but I found the correct one and replaced it. However, the Riverside Calendar that I posted today says June.


----------



## mrsap

Boardwalk 


Thank you for posting @KerryCM  ! I appreciate it!!


----------



## potterfanatic




----------



## mrsap

potterfanatic said:


> View attachment 673671


Thank you so much!! Have fun!!


----------



## andrewilley

mrsap said:


> However, the Riverside Calendar that I posted today says June.



Yes, that's from the laminated sheet. It was the large noticeboard versions that had not been updated at the resort.

Shame they don't give them out any more, so guests can make plans from their rooms - more cost-cutting I guess. Is the info on the Resort TV info system?

Andre


----------



## Ariel620

mrsap said:


> Thank you so much!! Have a fun trip!!
> 
> View attachment 673464


Is there another one for Jambo?  They used to be merged, but this one looks Kidani specific (ie no hrs for Jambos community room Simbas place)


----------



## mrsap

All Star Music


----------



## mrsap

Contemporary/BLT


----------



## hhisc16

Disney Hilton Head Island Resort for June!


----------



## mrsap

hhisc16 said:


> Disney Hilton Head Island Resort for June!View attachment 674635


Thank you so much!! Hope you’re having a great trip!


----------



## mcokelette

How about Wilderness Lodge?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Here's Art of Animation!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Here's Art of Animation!View attachment 674653


Thank you girl!! Hope you’re enjoying yourself!!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Wanted to update - at the All-Star Music & Sports this week, Disney's done an amazing job making changes to accommodate the Special Olympics groups (lots of seating added all over and food courts are very streamlined). The normal monthly activity calendars don't apply this week, and they're doing lots of activities tailored to the Special Olympics schedule instead. So, extra activities happening but not the regular ones that are scheduled for the rest of June. As far as I can tell, these activities are available for everyone at the resort and not just Special Olympics guests. I got photos of these calendars, if it helps anyone:


----------



## coachk34

Checking daily for June Fort Wilderness.  We will be there the end of the month and first of July.  Ill be sure to share July's.  Thanks


----------



## Jamester116

Anyone have Saratoga springs?


----------



## brf5003

I have the Wilderness Lodge calendar but I cant seem to figure out how to upload a photo.  I don't see it as an option when posting a reply.


----------



## mrsap

brf5003 said:


> I have the Wilderness Lodge calendar but I cant seem to figure out how to upload a photo.  I don't see it as an option when posting a reply.


Thank you so much!

To post a picture, underneath the message box click “ATTACH FILES” - it will open your camera roll. Click on the picture, then add. Once you see the picture at the bottom left-hand side, click “Insert” and then “Full Image.” If it is sideways, it is OK, I will adjust it. Thank you!! Hope you’re having fun!!


----------



## brf5003

mrsap said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> To post a picture, underneath the message box click “ATTACH FILES” - it will open your camera roll. Click on the picture, then add. Once you see the picture at the bottom left-hand side, click “Insert” and then “Full Image.” If it is sideways, it is OK, I will adjust it. Thank you!! Hope you’re having fun!!


We're back now and I am on a PC.  I don't see any option for attach files below the message box.  I don't post frequently, could it not be enabled for my account?


----------



## mrsap

brf5003 said:


> We're back now and I am on a PC.  I don't see any option for attach files below the message box.  I don't post frequently, could it not be enabled for my account?


Oh, I see! You need at least 10 posts before you can post pictures. You can reply to me to get your 10th, and hopefully it will allow you after that!


----------



## brf5003

mrsap said:


> Oh, I see! You need at least 10 posts before you can post pictures. You can reply to me to get your 10th, and hopefully it will allow you after that!


Okay hopefully this does the trick.


----------



## brf5003

Wilderness Lodge


----------



## mrsap

brf5003 said:


> Wilderness Lodge


Thank you so much!! And congrats on your first picture post!!!


----------



## brf5003

mrsap said:


> Thank you so much!! And congrats on your first picture post!!!


Thanks!  Is the picture clear enough?  I reduced the file size when I was trying to post earlier.  I could repost the original file if necessary.


----------



## mrsap

brf5003 said:


> Thanks!  Is the picture clear enough?  I reduced the file size when I was trying to post earlier.  I could repost the original file if necessary.


It’s fine! But what you can do is make it FULL SIZE in your existing post. To do that, click on the three dots with the arrow on the bottom left side of your existing calendar post and then click ‘Edit’… you will see the picture you uploaded small beneath the message box. Just click on the word “Insert” then “Full Size” then post. It should be large now.


----------



## brf5003

mrsap said:


> It’s fine! But what you can do is make it FULL SIZE in your existing post. To do that, click on the three dots with the arrow on the bottom left side of your existing calendar post and then click ‘Edit’… you will see the picture you uploaded small beneath the message box. Just click on the word “Insert” then “Full Size” then post. It should be large now.
> 
> View attachment 675958


Got it.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dr Gunnie

Grand Floridian:


----------



## mrsap

Dr Gunnie said:


> Grand Floridian:
> 
> View attachment 676663


Thank you so much! I hope you’re enjoying The Grand!!


----------



## subtchr

Ariel620 said:


> Is there another one for Jambo?  They used to be merged, but this one looks Kidani specific (ie no hrs for Jambos community room Simbas place)


View attachment 676774


----------



## Ariel620

subtchr said:


> View attachment 676774


Thanks, but I can't open it.  any tips?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Here's June for Saratoga Springs


----------



## mrsap

@limegreenmonorail Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

CSR


----------



## subtchr

Ariel620 said:


> Thanks, but I can't open it.  any tips?


Hmm, I could see it earlier, let me try again.


----------



## mrsap

subtchr said:


> Hmm, I could see it earlier, let me try again.
> 
> View attachment 677430


Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## mrsap

Fort Wilderness


Thank you so much @proudmomof4 !!


----------



## Drewsdad

Thanks, glad I found this  Thread,


----------



## mrsap




----------



## mrsap

Just wanted to BUMP, as I am still in need of June Calendar’s for:

*All Star Sports

Old Key West*

If anyone will be at either resort before month’s end, I’d appreciate it if you can take a picture for me. Thanks so much!


----------



## mrsap

Fort Wilderness - 4th of July Week Calendar


Thank you so much @Leigh L Have fun!!


----------



## louisianab

Old Key West


----------



## mrsap

louisianab said:


> Old Key West


Thank you SO much!!! Have a great time!


----------



## BRERALEX

Thank you for this thread, and thank you to everyone that contributes to it.


----------



## coachk34

4th of July Activities at Fort Wilderness


----------



## mrsap

coachk34 said:


> 4th of July Activities at Fort Wilderness


Thank you so much!! Hope you’re having a great time!


----------



## mrsap

WL 4th of July Recreation Calendar




Thank you so much @Pooh12863 !! Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## mrsap

Good Morning All!!!

July begins tomorrow, so I’d like to ask if anyone will be staying at a Disney Resort this month, if you can please take a picture of the July Recreation Calendar for me! I’d truly appreciate it!! Have a great trip!!


----------



## mrsap

Fort Wilderness 



Thank you @Teamubr !! I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans Riverside - 4th of July Weekend


----------



## Pooh12863




----------



## mrsap

Pooh12863 said:


> View attachment 680803


Thank you again!!! Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Jen0107c

Yacht/ Beach


----------



## Jen0107c

Boardwalk


----------



## mrsap

Contemporary




Thank you so much @tramps’lady !!!


----------



## mrsap

Jen0107c said:


> Yacht/ Beach
> View attachment 680819View attachment 680820


Thank you so much!!!! Have a great time!!


----------



## catsinawindow

Not my picture, but someone posted this to a Caribbean Beach group I'm in.


----------



## mrsap

catsinawindow said:


> Not my picture, but someone posted this to a Caribbean Beach group I'm in.
> 
> View attachment 680907


Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Jen0107c

Riviera


----------



## mrsap

Jen0107c said:


> Riviera View attachment 680932


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## mrsap

Pop


----------



## mrsap

All Star Movies


----------



## mrsap

Poly


----------



## ajaye318

Coronado Springs Resort July Recreation Calendar


----------



## mrsap

ajaye318 said:


> Coronado Springs Resort July Recreation Calendar


Thank you so much!!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## mrsap

All Star Sports


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

Port Orleans French Quarter? Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

Grand Floridian 


Thank you so much @SleeplessInTO !!


----------



## goofytiggerfan

Saratoga Springs that someone posted in a group I am in.


September 2007 2days @ POP & Our first MNSSHP, September 2009 14 Days, 13 nights @ POP & MNSSHP, December 2011 3 nights on the Dream!! Eeeek! Then Two nights @ Caribbean Beach, The MVMCP, and Hollywood Studios!!!  too many firsts for one trip!, 4th of July 2013 in Disney World!! 6 days at Port Orleans Riverside, July 2014~ 7 days at Art Of Animation Cars Suite, February 2016 4 days, 3 nights Port Orleans French Quarter, December 2017 5 days, 4 nights Port Orleans Riverside, February 2021 9 nights, 10 days Saratoga Springs, July 2022 1 night Port Orleans Riverside, 2 nights Disney's Riviera Resort, 6 nights, 7 days Saratoga Springs 
DisDadDisDaughter *DisSon*DisMom


----------



## mrsap

goofytiggerfan said:


> Saratoga Springs that someone posted in a group I am in.
> 
> 
> September 2007 2days @ POP & Our first MNSSHP, September 2009 14 Days, 13 nights @ POP & MNSSHP, December 2011 3 nights on the Dream!! Eeeek! Then Two nights @ Caribbean Beach, The MVMCP, and Hollywood Studios!!!  too many firsts for one trip!, 4th of July 2013 in Disney World!! 6 days at Port Orleans Riverside, July 2014~ 7 days at Art Of Animation Cars Suite, February 2016 4 days, 3 nights Port Orleans French Quarter, December 2017 5 days, 4 nights Port Orleans Riverside, February 2021 9 nights, 10 days Saratoga Springs, July 2022 1 night Port Orleans Riverside, 2 nights Disney's Riviera Resort, 6 nights, 7 days Saratoga Springs
> DisDadDisDaughter *DisSon*DisMom View attachment 681122


Thank you so much!! I appreciate it!!


----------



## mrsap

All Star Music


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## Baldy

AKL 
Not my pics. These were posted on Facebook.


----------



## mrsap

Baldy said:


> AKL
> Not my pics. These were posted on Facebook.


Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## mrsap

PO French Quarter


----------



## mrsap

4th of July Activities


Grand Floridian




Polynesian




Contemporary


----------



## mrsap




----------



## limegreenmonorail

Art of Animation - July calendar and 4th of July activities!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Art of Animation - July calendar and 4th of July activities!View attachment 681676View attachment 681677


Thanks so much!! Have a great time!!!


----------



## hglenn

QQ about resort activities - if we are staying at SSR but want to do an activity at Poly, is that permissible?  (I know we cannot pool hop.)


----------



## limegreenmonorail

hglenn said:


> QQ about resort activities - if we are staying at SSR but want to do an activity at Poly, is that permissible?  (I know we cannot pool hop.)


Yes, absolutely! Resort activities are for everyone, and anyone is welcome to participate (except the pool/pool activities, which is only for resort guests, as you said).


----------



## StAugLass

hglenn said:


> QQ about resort activities - if we are staying at SSR but want to do an activity at Poly, is that permissible?  (I know we cannot pool hop.)


Yes you can even go if staying off resort


----------



## StAugLass

mrsap said:


> Fort Wilderness
> 
> View attachment 680685
> 
> Thank you @Teamubr !! I truly appreciate it!!


Does anyone know if Chip n Dale or other characters still come to sing along?


----------



## mrsap

StAugLass said:


> Does anyone know if Chip n Dale or other characters still come to sing along?



Chip and Dale have returned!

PHOTOS, VIDEO: Chip ‘n’ Dale’s Campfire Sing-A-Long Returns to Disney’s Fort Wilderness Resort & Campgrounds​


----------



## StAugLass

louisianab said:


> Old Key WestView attachment 678991


Does anyone know if Key West Community Hall offers crafts all day? Some (Riviera & Saratoga) promote that others say nothing


----------



## limegreenmonorail

StAugLass said:


> Does anyone know if Key West Community Hall offers crafts all day? Some (Riviera & Saratoga) promote that others say nothing


Yes, every Community Hall has crafts available all day during their operating hours.


----------



## Once.Upon.A.Time

mrsap said:


> PO French Quarter
> 
> View attachment 681517



Thank you!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Got a clear picture of OKW's calendar off of a YouTube live stream!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Got a clear picture of OKW's calendar off of a YouTube live stream!
> 
> View attachment 685123


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## JBelle19

Wilderness Lodge?


----------



## Olaf63

August


----------



## Olaf63

August


----------



## Lorana




----------



## mrsap

Thank you all so much! I’m at Disney now and will post my two resort calendars when I get a chance, as well as update Page 1! Have a great time!


----------



## mrsap

Boardwalk


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Here's Riviera!


----------



## jacknsally19

Anyone have august AKL?  Thanks !


----------



## Baldy

jacknsally19 said:


> Anyone have august AKL?  Thanks !


----------



## heathsf

Has anyone seen an August calendar for Beach Club?


----------



## ShannyMcB

Contemporary by any chance?


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

Anybody have the August Coronado schedule? Thanks


----------



## limegreenmonorail

The Foolish Mortal said:


> Anybody have the August Coronado schedule? Thanks


Coronado is already posted here for August, just scroll up a bit!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/monthly-resort-recreation-calendars.3871996/post-64198087


----------



## orakle44

How about Pop?  Thanks


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

limegreenmonorail said:


> Coronado is already posted here for August, just scroll up a bit!
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/monthly-resort-recreation-calendars.3871996/post-64198087


Thanks. The name was cropped out of the pic so I overlooked it


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! Couldn’t sleep, so I stopped in to update Page 1!! Thank you to everyone who has contributed!! Please keep them coming!


----------



## mrsap

heathsf said:


> Has anyone seen an August calendar for Beach Club?


We have dinner at Yachtsman in a couple days, I’ll grab it then!


----------



## heathsf

orakle44 said:


> How about Pop?  Thanks


----------



## aerxo17

Anyone seen All Star Music??


----------



## orakle44

heathsf said:


> View attachment 690610


Thank you!


----------



## jacknsally19

THANK YOU!!!! Going in two weeks


----------



## mrsap

aerxo17 said:


> Anyone seen All Star Music??


Just found online while waiting to get on Remy lol 

All Star Music


----------



## mrsap

The Grand


----------



## KinsellaReed

I have Saratoga from August, but can't figure out how to post...I have the pic stored with google photos and on my phone/computer...


----------



## limegreenmonorail

KinsellaReed said:


> I have Saratoga from August, but can't figure out how to post...I have the pic stored with google photos and on my phone/computer...


Just click the little photo icon in the Reply box and it should automatically open your Google Photos and let you attach the photo. Then you can click the "Insert" box on the thumbnail to post it as a full image.


----------



## mrsap

Yacht & Beach


Thank you so much @disneyfan150


----------



## CJK

Thanks to everyone for all the contributions!! Does anyone have the schedule for Port Orleans Riverside by chance? Thanks so much!


----------



## CJK




----------



## CJK




----------



## CJK

Found both Port Orleans guides in a Facebook group.


----------



## CJK




----------



## CJK

Also found Caribbean Beach on Facebook.


----------



## andrewilley

CJK said:


> Found both Port Orleans guides in a Facebook group.



Also available on https://www.portorleans.org/recreation-schedules.php

Andre


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Also found Caribbean Beach on Facebook.


Thank you for all of the calendars!!!!


----------



## mrsap

All Star Sports (found online)


----------



## mrsap

All Star Movies (found online)


----------



## mrsap

Contemporary/BLT (found online)


----------



## KatherineV

Anyone have Saratoga Springs?


----------



## han22735

KatherineV said:


> Anyone have Saratoga Springs?


I'm checking in tomorrow.  If its not posted yet I'll grab a pic.


----------



## han22735

Saratoga


----------



## mrsap

han22735 said:


> Saratoga
> 
> View attachment 693479


Thank you!! Have fun!


----------



## mrsap

Fort Wilderness



Thank you so much @ORLCampers !!


----------



## iheartglaciers

Here’s August Ft. Wilderness! — sorry, just realized it was already posted, but can’t figure out how to delete!


----------



## mrsap

iheartglaciers said:


> Here’s August Ft. Wilderness! — sorry, just realized it was already posted, but can’t figure out how to delete!


It’s ok!! Thank you so much!!! Have fun!


----------



## mrsap

Art of Animation





Thanks for posting @limegreenmonorail!!


----------



## mrsap

*SEPTEMBER is here!!!*


Boardwalk


Thank you so much @TheOneWithTheTriplets !!


----------



## Leight19

I go in September with my pixie pass so lot of resort days and eagerly waiting calendars for animal kingdom lodge, Polynesian, fort wilderness, and port orelans lol.


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans French Quarter


----------



## mrsap

Polynesian


----------



## NatsFan78

September All-Star Movies


----------



## mrsap

All Star Music


----------



## mrsap

All Star Movies


----------



## NatsFan78

NatsFan78 said:


> September All-Star MoviesView attachment 699085


Sorry I don’t know what I did the first time


----------



## mrsap

NatsFan78 said:


> Sorry I don’t know what I did the first time


Oohh!  I thought you were looking for it, so I did some digging online!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Dentam

mrsap said:


> Port Orleans French Quarter
> 
> View attachment 698948


Just took a pic for you here but looks like you found it already!


----------



## mrsap

Dentam said:


> Just took a pic for you here but looks like you found it already!


Aww thank you so much, though!!!!


----------



## mrsap

Animal Kingdom Lodge - Kidani


Posted by @aka Charles Thanks for posting!!


----------



## DharmaLou

looking for September Pop and WL!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

DharmaLou said:


> looking for September Pop and WL!


Here's Pop - hopefully it's not too fuzzy to read.


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Here's Pop - hopefully it's not too fuzzy to read.View attachment 699350


Thanks so much! Have fun!


----------



## mrsap

All Star Sports


----------



## mrsap

Riviera


----------



## mrsap

Coronado


----------



## mrsap

AoA 


Thank you @SleeplessInTO I appreciate it!!


----------



## Justtopa009

Has anyone come across Old Key West for Sept 2022 yet? If not, I can try to grab it when we arrive Monday.


----------



## mchand14

Also, the Fort Wilderness sheet would be nice. Thank you.


----------



## CarrieAllie

mrsap said:


> Animal Kingdom Lodge - Kidani
> 
> View attachment 699255
> Posted by @aka Charles Thanks for posting!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## MissDisney21

mrsap said:


> AoA
> 
> View attachment 699391View attachment 699392
> Thank you @SleeplessInTO I appreciate it!!


Does anyone know what the special event is on Sunday night at AoA?


----------



## limegreenmonorail

MissDisney21 said:


> Does anyone know what the special event is on Sunday night at AoA?


It's the Back to School Splash Bash (on the bottom left of the calendar).


----------



## SleeplessInTO

MissDisney21 said:


> Does anyone know what the special event is on Sunday night at AoA?


Pool party.


----------



## mrsap

Yacht & Beach



Thanks so much @SleeplessInTO !!!


----------



## Justtopa009

Justtopa009 said:


> Has anyone come across Old Key West for Sept 2022 yet? If not, I can try to grab it when we arrive Monday.


----------



## mrsap

Grand Floridian


----------



## mrsap

Thank you very much @Justtopa009 !!


----------



## mrsap

Contemporary/BLT


Thank you so much @mandy200587 !!!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Here's Caribbean Beach - the Movies Under the Stars schedule might be illegible, so I thought I'd write them out:

Sunday: Elena and the Secret of Avalor
Monday: Soul
Tuesday: Encanto
Wednesday: The Greatest Showman
Thursday: Aladdin (1992)
Friday: Coco


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Wilderness Lodge!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> View attachment 700540





limegreenmonorail said:


> Here's Caribbean Beach - the Movies Under the Stars schedule might be illegible, so I thought I'd write them out:
> 
> Sunday: Elena and the Secret of Avalor
> Monday: Soul
> Tuesday: Encanto
> Wednesday: The Greatest Showman
> Thursday: Aladdin (1992)
> Friday: Coco
> 
> View attachment 700113


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mrsap

Full September Movies Under the Stars list now on *Page 1!*


----------



## mrsap

Hi guys! I’m still in need of a few calendars for September!! If anyone will be at any of these resorts, I’d appreciate it if you can take a pic for me! Thank you!


*Animal Kingdom Lodge: Jambo*
*Fort Wilderness Resort*
*Hilton Head Island Resort*
*Saratoga Springs Resort*


----------



## CJK

Animal Kingdom Lodge - Jambo House (found on Facebook)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Animal Kingdom Lodge - Jambo House (found on Facebook)


Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## CJK

Fort Wilderness (found on Facebook)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Fort Wilderness (found on Facebook)


You’re on a roll now!! Thank you!!


----------



## CJK

mrsap said:


> You’re in a roll now!! Thank you!!


You're so welcome. I appreciate this thread SO much and all of YOUR hard work. I refer to this thread to help plan our trips but also trips for many other people as well.


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> You're so welcome. I appreciate this thread SO much and all of YOUR hard work. I refer to this thread to help plan our trips but also trips for many other people as well.


Thank you so much for your kind words!!!! I truly appreciate it!! It makes me happy to know the thread is helpful to you and others!!!


----------



## CJK

Saratoga Springs


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Saratoga Springs


Thank you again!!!!!!


----------



## sarosbardining

Well it is a great thing that you are doing, these resorts/restaurants list will help many of us to plan our trip accodingly. Thank you for this.


----------



## mrsap

Happy October All!

If anyone will be at a Disney Resort in the month of October, or find one online, I’d truly appreciate it if you could share the current Recreation Calendar with us! Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## Stormalong Smiths

mrsap said:


> Happy October All!
> 
> If anyone will be at a Disney Resort in the month of October, or find one online, I’d truly appreciate it if you could share the current Recreation Calendar with us! Thank you so much in advance!!!


Aloha and happy October!


----------



## mrsap

Stormalong Smiths said:


> Aloha and happy October!View attachment 707128


Thank you! Have a great time!


----------



## mrsap

All Star Music (found online)


----------



## CJK

Coronado Springs (found online)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Coronado Springs (found online)
> 
> View attachment 707141


Thank you so much!!


----------



## CJK

Art of Animation (found online)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Art if Animation (found online)
> View attachment 707177


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## CJK

Pop Century (found online)


----------



## Helvetica

Animal Kingdom Kidani Village


----------



## mrsap

Helvetica said:


> Animal Kingdom Kidani Village
> 
> View attachment 707311


Thank you so much!!


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Pop Century (found online)
> View attachment 707214


Is there any chance you can add the direct  link for this calendar? It’s not legible. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## mrsap

Riviera


----------



## mrsap

Contemporary/BLT


----------



## CJK

mrsap said:


> Is there any chance you can add the direct  link for this calendar? It’s not legible. Thank you for all your help!


I edited the post with both the attachment and image. Are you able to read either? I can barely make it out when I zoom in on my phone.


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> I edited the post with both the attachment and image. Are you able to read either? I can barely make it out when I zoom in on my phone.


Definitely better! Thank you!


----------



## CJK

All Star Movies (found online)


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## CJK

Animal Kingdom Lodge - Jambo House (found online)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Animal Kingdom Lodge - Jambo House (found online)


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## mrsap

All Star Sports


----------



## CJK

Caribbean Beach Resort (found online)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Caribbean Beach Resort (found online)


Thank you again!!


----------



## CJK

You're very welcome, and thanks again for everything you do!! I've been trying extra hard these last few days because I need the info for several different hotels for this and next month. Ironically, despite us doing so well so far this month, I haven't found any of the hotels that I actually need for October!  But, always happy if it helps other folks!


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> You're very welcome, and thanks again for everything you do!! I've been trying extra hard these last few days because I need the info for several different hotels for this and next month. Ironically, despite us doing so well so far this month, I haven't found any of the hotels that I actually need for October!  But, always happy if it helps other folks!


I truly appreciate all of your help!!!  I actually just put a post on the October Trip Thread requesting pictures of the missing calendars for those that will be there! I’m also still keeping an eye on some of the sites I follow!! Hopefully we can get them for you quickly! Thank you for your kind words and thank you again for helping with the calendars!!


----------



## CJK

Deleted (wrong month)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Port Orleans: French Quarter (found online)


Thank you, but this appears to be September’s calendar. I haven’t been able  to find October’s yet.


----------



## CJK

Oh, sorry! Someone just posted that pic on FB a few minutes ago. I see now that it's the same as September!


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Oh, sorry! Someone just posted that pic on FB a few minutes ago. I see now that it's the same as September!


Oh don’t be silly, I’ve done it before too!!!


----------



## andrewilley

CJK said:


> Oh, sorry! Someone just posted that pic on FB a few minutes ago. I see now that it's the same as September!



Sometimes the resorts don't update all their boards very quickly, so it's easily done.

Andre


----------



## Stormalong Smiths

Don’t think I’ve seen Beach Club posted yet?? Will try to swing by Boardwalk this evening, as well.


----------



## mrsap

Stormalong Smiths said:


> Don’t think I’ve seen Beach Club posted yet?? Will try to swing by Boardwalk this evening, as well.View attachment 708094


Thank you so much!


----------



## The Mayor

Stormalong Smiths said:


> Don’t think I’ve seen Beach Club posted yet?? Will try to swing by Boardwalk this evening, as well.View attachment 708094


Thank you. I’ve been waiting for this one!! Sorry to be a pain in the you know what but any chance to get a clearer copy?


----------



## CJK

Saratoga Springs - found online. Not a lot of information on it.


----------



## CJK

Wilderness Lodge (found online) Split into 2 pics.


----------



## CJK

Boardwalk (found online)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Boardwalk (found online)


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Here's Old Key West!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

And French Quarter:


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> And French Quarter:View attachment 708406


Thanks so much! Hope you are well!!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> And French Quarter:View attachment 708406


Just to note: this is September’s calendar! The October calendar still eludes us!! Thank you though!! We’ll find it!!!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

mrsap said:


> Just to note: this is September’s calendar! The October calendar still eludes us!! Thank you though!! We’ll find it!!!


Good catch! That's strange, I just took a picture of it yesterday. I guess they're running late in updating the activity board this month.


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Good catch! That's strange, I just took a picture of it yesterday. I guess they're running late in updating the activity board this month.


Thank you for trying though! As always, I really appreciate it! Have fun!!


----------



## Stormalong Smiths

The Mayor said:


> Thank you. I’ve been waiting for this one!! Sorry to be a pain in the you know what but any chance to get a clearer copy?


No worries! Hope these are better.


----------



## The Mayor

Stormalong Smiths said:


> No worries! Hope these are better.


Perfect. Thank you!!


----------



## kstro

mrsap said:


> _*Welcome Everyone! *_
> 
> _I’d like to compile a Monthly Recreation Calendar list for each Disney Resort! I feel it will be beneficial to those with upcoming trips to have these in one central location! I’d appreciate any contribution of current Recreation Calendars so we can keep this thread up to date. Page 1 will be updated as new calendars are posted. Thank you in advance!_​


Thanks for doing this! This is so helpful!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Any Fort Wilderness yet? I have gone back and looked but may have missed it!


----------



## mrsap

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Any Fort Wilderness yet? I have gone back and looked but may have missed it!


Hi! Unfortunately we not received one yet. I just put a post out on the FW Boards to see if anyone might have a copy to share. If so, I’ll post it right away.

Also wanted to let you know, on Page 1 is a clickable list of all the resorts… if I have the current months calendar, it will be highlighted in Blue. If you click on it, it will bring you to the post with the calendar! You can find that *HERE*.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Thank you!!!


----------



## mrsap

Fort Wilderness


Thank you so much @ORLCampers !! 

@DisneyMommyMichelle Calendar for you!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Just FYI @mrsap, I think the POR calendar we have here might be last month's. It looks different, but has the same movies listed as last month. Either they're repeating movies or they're running behind in updating their calendar for October, just like POFQ is.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

mrsap said:


> Fort Wilderness
> 
> View attachment 708851
> Thank you so much @ORLCampers !!
> 
> @DisneyMommyMichelle Calendar for you!


Thank you!!!! Ready to get there! LOL


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! November is right around the corner! If anyone will be at a Disney Resort next month, I’d truly appreciate it if you can take a picture of the activity calendar for the thread! Thanks so much in advance!!!!


----------



## CJK

Yacht & Beach Club for November


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Yacht & Beach Club for November


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mrsap

Poly November


----------



## mrsap

All Star Music


----------



## mrsap

All Star Movies


----------



## mrsap

Coronado


----------



## mrsap

All Star Sports


----------



## mrsap

Riviera


----------



## CJK

You’re on a roll!


----------



## CJK

Caribbean Beach


----------



## Rick195275

The boardwalk activities list was just put up on the boardwalk thread. Sorry I don’t know how to repost it here myself


----------



## mrsap

Boardwalk


Thank you for posting @Genie+ ! Have a great trip!!!


----------



## mrsap

Rick195275 said:


> The boardwalk activities list was just put up on the boardwalk thread. Sorry I don’t know how to repost it here myself


Thank you


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Caribbean Beach


Thanks so much!!


----------



## mrsap

Pop


----------



## mrsap

Contemporary




Thank you again @Genie+ !!


----------



## mrsap

Fort Wilderness 



Thanks so much @CJK !! Enjoy it!


----------



## mrsap

Port Orleans Riverside


----------



## CJK

Animal Kingdom Lodge: Kidani Village

Edited for clearer picture


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Animal Kingdom Lodge: Kidani Village


Thank you again!


----------



## CJK

Animal Kingdom Lodge: Jambo House


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Animal Kingdom Lodge: Jambo HouseView attachment 716132


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## CJK

Wrong year (found in a current FB group) lol


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Old Key WestView attachment 716526


Thank you!!!!


----------



## CJK

Wrong year (found in a current FB group) lol


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Saratoga Springs


Now who’s on a roll?!  Thank you!


----------



## CJK

Here's the November Grand Floridian schedule:


----------



## CJK

Port Orleans French Quarter

Not current


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Port Orleans French Quarter
> 
> View attachment 716533


That’s still the same one from two months ago!! Maybe they’re not changing their movies??


----------



## CJK

mrsap said:


> That’s still the same one from two months ago!! Maybe they’re not changing their movies??


Oh wow!! Interesting! I'll edit it.


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Oh wow!! Interesting! I'll edit it.


You can leave it. I saw someone else posted it on a public FB page too. I’ll link it for now and we can always change it if something else pops up!! Thank you!!!


----------



## CJK

Art of Animation (not sure how clear the movie titles are though - found on FB??)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Art of Animation (not sure how clear the movie titles are though - found on FB??)


The only one I can’t make out is the first one. Thank you again!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Those OKW and SSR calendars are not current - not sure what year they're from, but it's not 2022. Here are the current ones:


----------



## limegreenmonorail

CJK said:


> Oh wow!! Interesting! I'll edit it.


Here's the current POFQ:


----------



## limegreenmonorail

And here's WL!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> And here's WL!
> 
> View attachment 716635


Thank you!!!!! If you’re there, hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## mrsap

All November Calendars have been posted! Thank you so much to @CJK and @limegreenmonorail for your help! I truly appreciate it!! I hope everyone enjoys their November trips! I’ll see you there!!


----------



## mrsap

Quick update! Port Orleans French Quarter Rec. Calendar has finally been updated!!! Here is the Nov. Calendar…


----------



## abidahave

Reforma1or said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing the current calendars! I’ve been looking for them all around!


These help me plan our activities out carefully and not miss anything. I am currently making a july 2023 calendar for our future vacation and need to know what it will look like approximately, how much money we will have to spend, and how much time we will spend on this cruise. I love planning things out because it makes me feel more in control of my life. Also, I’m the most responsible person in my family, and no one else will do that. 
Thanks again for sharing the pictures!


----------



## mrsap

If anyone else will be at a Disney Resort this week that has Thanksgiving activities displayed, please share with the group!



Wilderness Lodge Thanksgiving Activity List


----------



## mrsap




----------



## godfather927

When do resort calendars get posted for NYE activities? Looking specifically for info on ASM as we'll be there during NYE.


----------



## mrsap

*Happy December!!!!!*


Grand Floridian


----------



## mrsap

godfather927 said:


> When do resort calendars get posted for NYE activities? Looking specifically for info on ASM as we'll be there during NYE.


Most likely not until the week of, possibly only a couple days before.


----------



## mrsap

All Star Sports (found online)


----------



## mrsap

Poly (online)


----------



## CJK

Caribbean Beach Resort (found online)


----------



## CJK

Coronado Springs Resort


----------



## CJK

Port Orleans French Quarter (found online)


----------



## CJK

Port Orleans Riverside (found online)


----------



## CJK

All Star Music (found online)


----------



## CJK

Fort Wilderness (found online)


----------



## CJK

All Star Movies (found online)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> All Star Movies (found online)


Thank you so much for all of your help!  Still in Disney a couple more days, haven’t had much time to search!


----------



## CJK

mrsap said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help!  Still in Disney a couple more days, haven’t had much time to search!


Enjoy every minute!!


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Enjoy every minute!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## CJK

Pop Century (found online) Not sure how easy it is to read?


----------



## L.K.

So excited for this month's posts, as our trip is right around the corner. Thanks to all who contribute to this!!!


----------



## CJK

Yacht & Beach Club (found online)


----------



## CJK

The Riviera (found online)


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> The Riviera (found online)


Thank you!!


----------



## CJK

Animal Kingdom Lodge - Jambo House (found online)


----------



## CJK

Animal Kingdom Lodge - Kidani Village (found online)


----------



## L.K.

Anyone at Wilderness Lodge or Old Key West? I'd love to see the recreation calendars for those resorts before we arrive. Thanks!


----------



## CJK

Art of Animation (found online)


----------



## CJK

Wilderness Lodge (found online)


----------



## L.K.

CJK said:


> Wilderness Lodge (found online)


----------



## L.K.

CJK said:


> Fort Wilderness (found online)


----------



## L.K.

A bit clearer version from Wilderness Lodge


----------



## CJK

Contemporary Resort (found online)


----------



## CJK

Boardwalk Inn (found online). I hope you can read it ok?


----------



## mrsap

CJK said:


> Boardwalk Inn (found online). I hope you can read it ok? View attachment 726079


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Here's Saratoga! This is a screenshot from a YouTube video, so it's not very clear - we probably could still use a better copy here if anyone will be visiting Saratoga before the end of the month. 

If it's too hard to read, the movies are:

Monday - Home Alone 
Wednesday - Lady and the Tramp (1955)
Friday - Frozen II
Saturday - Beauty and the Beast: The Enchanted Christmas


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Here's Saratoga! This is a screenshot from a YouTube video, so it's not very clear - we probably could still use a better copy here if anyone will be visiting Saratoga before the end of the month.
> 
> If it's too hard to read, the movies are:
> 
> Monday - Home Alone
> Wednesday - Lady and the Tramp (1955)
> Friday - Frozen II
> Saturday - Beauty and the Beast: The Enchanted Christmas
> 
> View attachment 726122


Thanks so much!


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Found OKW online!


----------



## mrsap

limegreenmonorail said:


> Found OKW online!
> View attachment 726919


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## mrsap

Just found the Holiday Activity list here at AKL Jambo House!!


----------



## mrsap

Adding the AKL Activity Calendar for Christmas Day…


----------



## limegreenmonorail

mrsap said:


> Adding the AKL Activity Calendar for Christmas Day…
> 
> View attachment 727166


Thanks so much for these! I'd love to see the Christmas activity signs for every resort, if anyone comes across more! Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Wilderness Lodge holiday activities


----------



## mrsap




----------

